# مواصفة din أو iso



## tifaonline (23 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتم 
أريد مواصفات DIN أو ISO
الخاصة ب ....
welding
inspection
corrosion
coating and painting

وشكرا


----------



## tifaonline (20 أبريل 2010)

منتظر الرد لوسمحتم


----------



## arturom (2 يونيو 2010)

Please, I need ISO 19901-2:2004-Specific requirements for offshore structures -- Part 2: Seismic design procedures and criteria
Thanks a lot to all of you


----------



## tifaonline (18 سبتمبر 2011)

منتظر الرد لوسمحتم


----------



## virtualknight (18 يونيو 2012)

لماذا لا يوجد ردود او تفاعل مع العضو صاحب الطلب؟


----------

